# vpnc connects, then terminates

## janpla

I am experiencing a strange problem with vpnc (0.4.0 - I have to use this version, unfortunately). I can start it up, connect to our VPN - I give the password, see the message from the server, then:

VPNC started in background (pid: ...

- and then the client disappears. The PID is not in the process list, ifconfig doesn't show any tun device, my resolv.conf is unchanged. It doesn't seem to have died, it just decided to terminate. It used to work for me until I upgraded my system (emerge -u world or something like that) - I have run revdep-rebuild and what have you, and rebuilt vpnc to no avail. Running with debugging or under strace hasn't come up wiith any explanation.

So, how do I proceed from here?

----------

## V-Li

The 0.5.x series saw lots of bug fixes...so it would be best to use that.  Why can't you use a newer revision?

----------

## janpla

It's been a while since I tried the 0.5, but it complained about something at the server side not being compatible, so I couldn't. I could give it a try again just so I can post the error messages, of course. But is there any way that vpnc could simply decide to terminate without error? A configuration or something, perhaps? I don't know much about it, there doesn't seem to be any documentation.

----------

## V-Li

0.5.1 is out meanwhile and I'd like to know the exact error message, a debug output with option --debug=3 would be great

----------

## janpla

Well, it's a lot of messages, but here you go:

# vpnc --debug=3       

vpnc: warning: unknown configuration directive in /etc/vpnc.conf at line 7

vpnc: warning: unknown configuration directive in /etc/vpnc.conf at line 8

hex_test: 00010203

vpnc version 0.4.0

S1

S2

S3

using interface tun0

S4

S4.1

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

i_nonce: d6547651 e3359683 5e16f64b 8470a4ff 97792954

S4.2

dh_public:

21f2a892 58eeaddb 97a8d1b3 780e8aae bfa70f64 fa382c9f 7a1e7656 56200fac

28a65c21 7f9b4965 5af2df1b a7e63950 25dd5027 7a6e6260 aa197621 c313ce7e

46928d76 ac9c422d 8e75c23b ad0477b3 0e9d5741 b9ddfbba f0d3fb12 44d8c385

a5ccee71 25d54693 61606008 a1684a23 80ba90ac e3d61002 de193713 947e9d51

S4.3

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: 00000000 00000000

payload: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 04 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_AGGRESSIVE)

flags: 00

message_id: 00000000

len: 000004ec

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

next_type: 04 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_KE)

length: 03a4

sa.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

sa.situation: 00000001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_SIT_IDENTITY_ONLY)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0398

p.number: 00

p.prot_id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_ISAKMP)

p.spi_size: 00

length: 18

p.spi: 

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 00

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0100

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 01

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0100

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 02

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 00c0

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 03

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 00c0

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 04

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0080

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 05

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0080

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 06

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0005 (IKE_ENC_3DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 07

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0005 (IKE_ENC_3DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 08

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_ENC_DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 09

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_ENC_DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 0a

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0000 (IKE_ENC_NO_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 0b

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0000 (IKE_ENC_NO_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 0c

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0100

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 0d

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0100

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 0e

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 00c0

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 0f

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 00c0

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 10

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0080

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0028

t.number: 11

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 000e (IKE_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0080

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0007 (IKE_ENC_AES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 12

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0005 (IKE_ENC_3DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 13

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0005 (IKE_ENC_3DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 14

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_ENC_DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 15

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_ENC_DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

length: 0024

t.number: 16

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0000 (IKE_ENC_NO_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_HASH_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0024

t.number: 17

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0000 (IKE_ENC_NO_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_AUTH_PRESHARED)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 04 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_KE)

next_type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

length: 0084

ke.data:

21f2a892 58eeaddb 97a8d1b3 780e8aae bfa70f64 fa382c9f 7a1e7656 56200fac

28a65c21 7f9b4965 5af2df1b a7e63950 25dd5027 7a6e6260 aa197621 c313ce7e

46928d76 ac9c422d 8e75c23b ad0477b3 0e9d5741 b9ddfbba f0d3fb12 44d8c385

a5ccee71 25d54693 61606008 a1684a23 80ba90ac e3d61002 de193713 947e9d51

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 04 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_KE)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

next_type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

length: 0018

ke.data: d6547651 e3359683 5e16f64b 8470a4ff 97792954

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 000c

id.type: 0b (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ID_KEY_ID)

id.protocol: 11

id.port: f401

id.data: 494e4641

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 000c

ke.data: 09002689 dfd6b712

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 12f5f28c 457168a9 702d9fe2 74cc0100

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 4a131c81 07035845 5c5728f2 0e95452f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 90cb8091 3ebb696e 086381b5 ec427b1f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: cd604643 35df21f8 7cfdb2fc 68b6a448

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 16f6ca16 e4a4066d 83821a0f 0aeaa862

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0014

ke.data: 4485152d 18b6bbcd 0be8a846 9579ddcc

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

S4.4

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 04 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_AGGRESSIVE)

flags: 00

message_id: 00000000

len: 000001c0

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

next_type: 04 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_KE)

length: 0038

sa.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

sa.situation: 00000001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_SIT_IDENTITY_ONLY)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 002c

p.number: 01

p.prot_id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_ISAKMP)

p.spi_size: 00

length: 01

p.spi: 

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0024

t.number: 07

t.id: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_KEY_IKE)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (IKE_ATTRIB_ENC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0005 (IKE_ENC_3DES_CBC)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (IKE_ATTRIB_HASH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_HASH_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (IKE_ATTRIB_GROUP_DESC)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IKE_GROUP_MODP_1024)

t.attributes.type: 0003 (IKE_ATTRIB_AUTH_METHOD)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: fde9 (IKE_AUTH_XAUTHInitPreShared)

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 04 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_KE)

next_type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

length: 0084

ke.data:

be75163e 27b5c191 214a22c5 6a0d6751 fe213ba6 49a7d57a 6debc9ce 157c57d4

64f7e19a cb0318ac 501c071e 3f7528e1 bc698361 676d5ba2 7caf1e6a e504d379

e2f059cb 5aaf7d87 a3b04035 2515a04c 68e7acd3 a9691bf2 0312af21 f8e1bc48

c2862798 07b55043 c12edd6f c099cb6a 1a135503 ba545eed c81fe1b1 d3147a66

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 04 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_KE)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

next_type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

length: 0018

ke.data: b2dac130 e76e231d bd837576 2f4c8c34 2c61f8c4

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

next_type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

length: 000c

id.type: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ID_IPV4_ADDR)

id.protocol: 11

id.port: 0000

id.data: c3eef9f0

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 22b82efe b734cd94 126d9db0 c3cea903

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 12f5f28c 457168a9 702d9fe2 74cc0100

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 000c

ke.data: 09002689 dfd6b712

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: afcad713 68a1f1c9 6b8696fc 77570100

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

length: 0014

ke.data: 90cb8091 3ebb696e 086381b5 ec427b1f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

next_type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

length: 0014

ke.data: 1c304957 dde63c95 9d51c9f4 41335ed1

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 96359069 83987243 b82be6af 783674c4

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0018

ke.data: 4048b7d5 6ebce885 25e7de7f 00d6c2d3 c0000000

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 2645bae3 acdf7b38 bfe97974 4f6e6f1f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0014

ke.data: 1f07f70e aa6514d3 b0fa9654 2a500401

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

got ike lifetime attributes: 2147483 seconds

IKE SA selected psk+xauth-3des-md5

unknown ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID: : 12f5f28c 457168a9 702d9fe2 74cc0100

unknown ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID: : afcad713 68a1f1c9 6b8696fc 77570100

peer is NAT-T capable (draft-02)

peer is using type 130 for NAT-Discovery payloads

peer is using type 130 for NAT-Discovery payloads

unknown ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID: : 4048b7d5 6ebce885 25e7de7f 00d6c2d3 c0000000

unknown ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID: : 2645bae3 acdf7b38 bfe97974 4f6e6f1f

unknown ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID: : 1f07f70e aa6514d3 b0fa9654 2a500401

skeyid: c301a69d 45e781d8 c21ecce2 72036f88

returned_hash: cfa8317c b31407aa c3e51724 51889e08

dh_shared_secret:

96feab8b 3938a51c 474a060c 4c3464ad 3f2805c3 6e3f49ce a32dfa61 2423206f

e80973c9 c06fa712 2356c4fc af5fd190 05e628b5 bbfca067 257c386e 07224797

eb084297 5666678a a424256f f8a025c4 c954720d aba28fbd e06ebad0 ec422ed9

1abee532 1100528e 26adc5b5 1bca7643 58160714 cdc5d4ae 7b6692f5 ffb98479

skeyid_d: 0ab031b1 ec3f7ffa c40666e2 8ec4faf2

skeyid_a: 2c3a2635 773ca55c 490a9afa e9bee076

skeyid_e: 6c4de8e5 af699a7b a6ef2eec b3c09792

enc-key: 5af922c7 5c892c7a c6e7c936 2369045f 89eb18e6 bfe233ec

current_iv: 2a352bab bb33a54e

S4.5

NAT status: this end behind NAT? YES -- remote end behind NAT? no

size = 128, blksz = 8, padding = 0

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 04 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_AGGRESSIVE)

flags: 01

message_id: 00000000

len: 0000009c

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

length: 0014

ke.data: cfa8317c b31407aa c3e51724 51889e08

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 001c

n.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

n.protocol: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_ISAKMP)

n.spi_length: 10

n.type: 6002 (ISAKMP_N_IPSEC_INITIAL_CONTACT)

n.spi: 11bcba53 a014db89 d3821dfe acde7b38

n.data: 

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

length: 0014

ke.data: 126e1f57 7291153b 20485f7f 155b4bc8

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

next_type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

length: 0014

ke.data: 12f5f28c 457168a9 702d9fe2 74cc0100

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0d (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_VID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

next_type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

length: 0014

ke.data: 96359069 83987243 b82be6af 783674c4

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0014

ke.data: f76f9e24 cac37640 947d7faa 5ff58cf4

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 82 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NAT_D_OLD)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

initial_iv: b8f21b0a 7b5ee755

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

S4.6

S5

S5.1

S5.2

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 06 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_MODECFG_TRANSACTION)

flags: 01

message_id: ffb13775

len: 00000064

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

length: 0014

ke.data: 9bb8bd0b e1bca723 c2fdb705 980a1fec

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0034

modecfg.type: 01 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_CFG_REQUEST)

modecfg.id: 0000

t.attributes.type: 4088 (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_TYPE)

(not dumping xauth data)

t.attributes.type: 4089 (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_USER_NAME)

(not dumping xauth data length)

(not dumping xauth data)

t.attributes.type: 408a (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_USER_PASSWORD)

(not dumping xauth data length)

(not dumping xauth data)

t.attributes.type: 408c (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_MESSAGE)

(not dumping xauth data length)

(not dumping xauth data)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

hashlen: 16

u.hash.length: 16

expected_hash: 9bb8bd0b e1bca723 c2fdb705 980a1fec

h->u.hash.data: 9bb8bd0b e1bca723 c2fdb705 980a1fec

S5.3

S5.4

Enter Username and Password.

S5.5

size = 54, blksz = 8, padding = 2

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 06 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_MODECFG_TRANSACTION)

flags: 01

message_id: ffb13775

len: 00000054

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

length: 0014

ke.data: 07c8b2fe 4562acc9 9b47ee15 6fe86d2f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0022

modecfg.type: 02 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_CFG_REPLY)

modecfg.id: 0000

t.attributes.type: 408a (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_USER_PASSWORD)

(not dumping xauth data length)

(not dumping xauth data)

t.attributes.type: 4089 (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_USER_NAME)

(not dumping xauth data length)

(not dumping xauth data)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

S5.2

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 06 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_MODECFG_TRANSACTION)

flags: 01

message_id: 2fba1bf9

len: 0000003c

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

length: 0014

ke.data: e4f8e388 6a466eb3 a8d0f269 81a42b5f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 000c

modecfg.type: 03 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_CFG_SET)

modecfg.id: 0000

t.attributes.type: 408f (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_STATUS)

(not dumping xauth data)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

hashlen: 16

u.hash.length: 16

expected_hash: e4f8e388 6a466eb3 a8d0f269 81a42b5f

h->u.hash.data: e4f8e388 6a466eb3 a8d0f269 81a42b5f

S5.3

S5.6

size = 32, blksz = 8, padding = 0

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 06 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_MODECFG_TRANSACTION)

flags: 01

message_id: 2fba1bf9

len: 0000003c

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

length: 0014

ke.data: 00a1e6a5 005765e9 3f7e9f6d 583ba6de

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 000c

modecfg.type: 04 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_CFG_ACK)

modecfg.id: 0000

t.attributes.type: 408f (ISAKMP_XAUTH_ATTRIB_STATUS)

(not dumping xauth data)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

S5.7

S6

size = 116, blksz = 8, padding = 4

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 06 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_MODECFG_TRANSACTION)

flags: 01

message_id: c3af2407

len: 00000094

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

length: 0014

ke.data: 619985f5 eb01196c af228bb6 1888339f

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0060

modecfg.type: 01 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_CFG_REQUEST)

modecfg.id: 0014

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_ADDRESS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_NETMASK)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 0003 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_DNS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_NBNS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 7002 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_DEF_DOMAIN)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 7007 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_DO_PFS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 7000 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_BANNER)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 7001 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_SAVE_PW)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 

t.attributes.type: 7004 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_SPLIT_INC)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0000

t.attributes.type: 700a (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_DDNS_HOSTNAME)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0008

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 74616c65 6e746578

t.attributes.type: 0007 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_APPLICATION_VERSION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0024

t.attributes.u.lots.data:

43697363 6f205379 7374656d 73205650 4e20436c 69656e74 20302e34 2e303a4c

696e7578

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 06 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_MODECFG_TRANSACTION)

flags: 01

message_id: c3af2407

len: 000000ec

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

length: 0014

ke.data: dbfb2edb 887af97b 924f9282 4335e837

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 00b9

modecfg.type: 02 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_CFG_REPLY)

modecfg.id: 0000

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_ADDRESS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0a213466

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_NETMASK)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: ffffff00

t.attributes.type: 0003 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_DNS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0a21003d

t.attributes.type: 0003 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_DNS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0a21003c

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_NBNS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0a21003d

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_INTERNAL_IP4_NBNS)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0a21003c

t.attributes.type: 7001 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_SAVE_PW)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0000

t.attributes.type: 7002 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_DEF_DOMAIN)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 000f

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 696e666f 726d6174 6963612e 636f6d

t.attributes.type: 7007 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_CISCO_DO_PFS)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0000

t.attributes.type: 0007 (ISAKMP_MODECFG_ATTRIB_APPLICATION_VERSION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0062

t.attributes.u.lots.data:

43697363 6f205379 7374656d 732c2049 6e632e2f 56504e20 33303030 20436f6e

63656e74 7261746f 72205665 7273696f 6e20342e 312e372e 42206275 696c7420

62792076 6d757270 6879206f 6e204e6f 76203137 20323030 34203132 3a31323a

3536

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0e (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_MODECFG_ATTR)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

hashlen: 16

u.hash.length: 16

expected_hash: dbfb2edb 887af97b 924f9282 4335e837

h->u.hash.data: dbfb2edb 887af97b 924f9282 4335e837

got save password setting: 0

got pfs setting: 0

Remote Application Version: Cisco Systems, Inc./VPN 3000 Concentrator Version 4.1.7.B built by vmurphy on Nov 17 2004 12:12:56

got address 10.33.52.102

S7

S7.1

S7.2

size = 588, blksz = 8, padding = 4

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 20 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_IKE_QUICK)

flags: 01

message_id: 85330cbe

len: 0000026c

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

length: 0014

ke.data: bd594383 ad5163cc 5cf56502 146a64d3

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

next_type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

length: 0204

sa.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

sa.situation: 00000001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_SIT_IDENTITY_ONLY)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 002c

p.number: 00

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0020

t.number: 00

t.id: 0c (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_AES)

t.attributes.type: 0006 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0100

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 002c

p.number: 01

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0020

t.number: 00

t.id: 0c (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_AES)

t.attributes.type: 0006 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0100

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 002c

p.number: 02

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0020

t.number: 00

t.id: 0c (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_AES)

t.attributes.type: 0006 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 00c0

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 002c

p.number: 03

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0020

t.number: 00

t.id: 0c (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_AES)

t.attributes.type: 0006 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 00c0

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 002c

p.number: 04

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0020

t.number: 00

t.id: 0c (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_AES)

t.attributes.type: 0006 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0080

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 002c

p.number: 05

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0020

t.number: 00

t.id: 0c (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_AES)

t.attributes.type: 0006 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_KEY_LENGTH)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0080

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 0028

p.number: 06

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 00

t.id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_3DES)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 0028

p.number: 07

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 00

t.id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_3DES)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 0028

p.number: 08

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 00

t.id: 02 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_DES)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 0028

p.number: 09

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 00

t.id: 02 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_DES)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

length: 0028

p.number: 0a

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 00

t.id: 0b (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_NULL)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0002 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0028

p.number: 0b

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 325b7148

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 00

t.id: 0b (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_NULL)

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

next_type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

length: 0018

ke.data: ebe31b30 070cd59d ad1379af c0e5c693 1d4d00e2

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

next_type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

length: 000c

id.type: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ID_IPV4_ADDR)

id.protocol: 00

id.port: 0000

id.data: 0a213466

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0010

id.type: 04 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ID_IPV4_ADDR_SUBNET)

id.protocol: 00

id.port: 0000

id.data: 00000000 00000000

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

S7.3

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 05 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_INFORMATIONAL)

flags: 01

message_id: c20e58a1

len: 0000005c

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

length: 0014

ke.data: ef54725f 2c9020a4 69cd4fd7 04547e4a

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0028

n.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

n.protocol: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_ISAKMP)

n.spi_length: 10

n.type: 6000 (ISAKMP_N_IPSEC_RESPONDER_LIFETIME)

n.spi: 11bcba53 a014db89 d3821dfe acde7b38

n.data: 800b0001 000c0004 00015180

t.attributes.type: 000b (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IKE_LIFE_TYPE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 000c (IKE_ATTRIB_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 00015180

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

hashlen: 16

u.hash.length: 16

expected_hash: 8a61918c 46087bf3 579c27b7 fbd79fa0

h->u.hash.data: ef54725f 2c9020a4 69cd4fd7 04547e4a

S7.4

got ike lifetime attributes: 86400 seconds

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

S7.3

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 20 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_IKE_QUICK)

flags: 01

message_id: 85330cbe

len: 000000b4

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

length: 0014

ke.data: 6cb8bbf5 37873105 137454a2 df70b1fb

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

next_type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

length: 0034

sa.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

sa.situation: 00000001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_SIT_IDENTITY_ONLY)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0028

p.number: 01

p.prot_id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

p.spi_size: 04

length: 01

p.spi: 089d01bf

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 001c

t.number: 01

t.id: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ESP_3DES)

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.lots.length: 0004

t.attributes.u.lots.data: 0020c49b

t.attributes.type: 0004 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_ENCAP_MODE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: f003 (IPSEC_ENCAP_UDP_TUNNEL_OLD)

t.attributes.type: 0005 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_AUTH_ALG)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 03 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_T)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 02 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_P)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 01 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_SA)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

next_type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

length: 0018

ke.data: d9e32ad4 7437d209 b4d17d43 ef8c85d9 71e24ac0

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0a (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONCE)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

next_type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

length: 000c

id.type: 01 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ID_IPV4_ADDR)

id.protocol: 00

id.port: 0000

id.data: 0a213466

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

next_type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

length: 0010

id.type: 04 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ID_IPV4_ADDR_SUBNET)

id.protocol: 00

id.port: 0000

id.data: 00000000 00000000

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 05 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_ID)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0018

n.doi: 00000001 (ISAKMP_DOI_IPSEC)

n.protocol: 03 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_PROTO_IPSEC_ESP)

n.spi_length: 04

n.type: 6000 (ISAKMP_N_IPSEC_RESPONDER_LIFETIME)

n.spi: 089d01bf

n.data: 80010001 80027080

t.attributes.type: 0001 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_TYPE)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 0001 (IPSEC_LIFE_SECONDS)

t.attributes.type: 0002 (ISAKMP_IPSEC_ATTRIB_SA_LIFE_DURATION)

t.attributes.u.attr_16: 7080

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 0b (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_N)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

hashlen: 16

u.hash.length: 16

expected_hash: 78b345ee 810126d2 a482bf8b 12bf836d

h->u.hash.data: 6cb8bbf5 37873105 137454a2 df70b1fb

S7.4

S7.5

S7.6

got ipsec lifetime attributes: 2147483 seconds

IPSEC SA selected 3des-md5

got ipsec lifetime attributes: 28800 seconds

authing NULL package!

size = 20, blksz = 8, padding = 4

 sending: ========================>

BEGIN_PARSE

i_cookie: 11bcba53 a014db89

r_cookie: d3821dfe acde7b38

payload: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

isakmp_version: 10

exchange_type: 20 (ISAKMP_EXCHANGE_IKE_QUICK)

flags: 01

message_id: 85330cbe

len: 00000034

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

next_type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

length: 0014

ke.data: 12c93d54 4cdb6e12 9d196d84 21ab94c0

DONE PARSING PAYLOAD type: 08 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_HASH)

PARSING PAYLOAD type: 00 (ISAKMP_PAYLOAD_NONE)

PARSE_OK

NAT-T mode, adding non-esp marker

S7.7

S7.8

generating 40 bytes keymat (cnt=3)

generating 40 bytes keymat (cnt=3)

S7.9

rx.key_cry: 4de37005 a2d8111e 48b32199 8bca35ce 9dab6ee6 d03394fb

rx.key_md: 89f56fda 81890e92 d0fc2b02 21a9b73b

tx.key_cry: 91afeab6 d600d55d 1d1b5325 704fa05e c164e579 a23eec1f

tx.key_md: 9bdc3115 1da41b36 65f3ab5d b47c59d3

remote -> local spi: 0x325b7148

local -> remote spi: 0x89d01bf

VPNC started in background (pid: 6818)...

#

----------

## V-Li

 *janpla wrote:*   

> Well, it's a lot of messages, but here you go:
> 
> vpnc: warning: unknown configuration directive in /etc/vpnc.conf at line 7
> 
> vpnc: warning: unknown configuration directive in /etc/vpnc.conf at line 8
> ...

 

 Hmm, I wanted to know about 0.5.1 errors...and you should check your line 7 and 8 of your configure.

----------

## janpla

Sorry about that. I tried with version 0.5.1, but now it just keeps asking me for the password over and over. I know the password I give is correct (I have another machine where it works - vpnc 0.4.0)

----------

## V-Li

Please give your config file (XXX out passwords and user names) and the output of 0.5.1 with debug=3 please.  You can send it by mail to me or private message over the forums (Gentoo nick is opfer).

----------

## giacomoc

I have installed vpnc-0.5.1-r1 ( USE="-bindist -hybrid-auth -resolvconf" )

everything seems to work  for about 5 min and then vpnc dies suddently, no more tun0 and PID.

/var/log/messages tells me this:

vpnc[27670]: connection terminated by dead peer detection

If that's any help, my company's firewall is a cisco PIX 501.

I'm not too sure how to go about it, if anybody has any idea.

thks

Chris

----------

## V-Li

Upstream developers are usually helpful, write them with a debug log.

----------

